# Anyone make cards?



## SeniorSally (Apr 22, 2022)

I make cards and send them to people I know. Does anyone else do that? I used to scrapbook until I ran out of room. I also collect Fiesta and Fenton, though I've run out of room for Fiesta and seldom find Fenton anymore. I guess mainly I collect cardstock and cutting dies. Anyone else?


----------



## Lara (Apr 23, 2022)

My mother did pen & ink drawings on cards and then used watercolors to highlight. It's so refreshing to hear of someone who still actually mails handmade cards for the people they know instead of texting. That's so kind and creative of you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 23, 2022)

No I don't. But sounds like a very nice idea.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 23, 2022)

A lovely lady in our small church makes beautiful cards and mails them to each member for their birthdays.  Every year I look forward to receiving her card.  I'm not one who typically saves greeting cards after receiving them, but I've kept every one of hers and enjoy looking at them.

A hand made card is a very sincere and thoughtful expression.  Bless you for your kindness, Sally.  I'm sure many of your correspondents truly appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 23, 2022)

Nope, but I appreciate those made by others.  

I have one I was given 40+ years ago framed and hanging on the wall still.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 23, 2022)

wonderful.  I don't make cards, but my friend Bonny did.  She used to make the paper itself.  I don't think it was all that hard.  The paper itself was so beautiful, made wonderful cards.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 23, 2022)

Here is the card, made for me as a birthday card long ago.  Hangs in the living room.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2022)

Have many in a memory box that were made by the grandkids over the years  ... nothing exotic, but full of love and sweet memories.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 23, 2022)

I design Christmas cards, and other greeting cards. 
I am looking for a publishing company (in the U.S.) who prints cards and specialty books of fine art.
I print myownon cardstock tosendto relatives but want to publish professionally.
Anyone knowing of anyone in this field, please let me know?


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 23, 2022)

Anyone make cards?​
I made a Christmas card and had a few printed.

I send it to a few select friends


----------



## Gaer (Apr 23, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Anyone make cards?​
> I made a Christmas card and had a few printed.
> 
> I send it to a few select friends


Gary, You're one of a kind!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 23, 2022)

Hey @Senior Sally!  Show us some of your cards!  Will you?


----------



## SeniorSally (Apr 23, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Hey @Senior Sally!  Show us some of your cards!  Will you?


I’ll be glad to post some when I figure out how to do it. I’m no expert and have no artistic ability but I do enjoy making them and sending them to others.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 25, 2022)

Art on the Floor: Bookmaking, Paper Making...

from the Newark Museum (NJ)

Learn how to create your own marbleized paper and turn it into a book. Follow along as Museum Educator, Kirsten Mayer guides you through the process!





 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=312009726789340


----------



## Remy (Apr 28, 2022)

I don't. I'm not very talented. I want to do some winter/holiday dioramas.  I did a really simple one with a thrifted holiday card. It came out OK but isn't very interesting.

Our PAWS thrift got a ton of crafting supplies donated awhile back. Fabric, beads, ribbon, buttons and scrapbooking supplies. I got these, not sure what I'll do with them.


----------

